# Stranded Vs Solid Wire?



## ElectroDude

I was wondering about the electrical codes concerning solid vs stranded wire. Is it a code that if a wire leaves a rack, then it has to be a solid wire? I'm building a large network with 18 different racks. I don't know whether to use solid or stranded wires between the racks. Help?


----------



## peterhuang913

Shouldn't most network cables be stranded?


----------



## ElectroDude

Well it depends. First off, stranded is Definitely better for short distances of up to about 10 feet. But any longer and I've heard solid is better because of the skin effect vs the proximity effect. Also, if doing miles of wire, and outside, and between floors and buildings, solid is definitely better because it's more sturdy and better protected. However again, stranded is better for flexability because well... It's stranded, that's what it's for. My question isn't what's better though, it's if there is some electrical code for networking referring to whether or not if a wire leaves a rack and travels to another one, whether or not it has to be solid.


----------



## johnwill

Actually solid wire has better electrical characteristics, stranded is normally used for patch cables and stuff that will be handled a lot. Virtually all of the "behind the walls" wiring should be solid conductor. Note that in many areas, plenum rated cable has to be used in dropped ceilings and the like.

As far as for the wiring between the racks, since the runs will be short, my feeling would be stranded. I suspect as time goes by, some reconfiguration and moving of the wires will take place, and stranded will stand up better to the handling.


----------



## ElectroDude

There won't be any moving or re-wiring after this. This project will be in full effect and operational use after this last move. We're worried about wiring codes though and haven't found any information online. Also, we have to terminate about 1600 heads, and as everyone knows, solid is SO much easier than stranded in an RJ-45 plug.


----------



## ElectroDude

Also, some of the runs between racks get up to almost 60 feet.


----------



## johnwill

Well, you can use solid wire as long as it won't be subject to much handling. In a pinch with no stranded cable handy, I've made some patch cables from solid CAT5. I used them for a few months and quite a bit of handling, so they're not as fragile as fine china. :grin:


----------

